#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Введение в буддизм и наставления по личной практике 22 ноября Рипа Казахстан

## Ольга Зимм

Введение в буддизм и наставления по личной практике. Учение даруют Кьябдже Намкха Дриме Рабджам Ринпоче и Дунгсе Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче.
Дата: 22 ноября
Время по Москве: 7:15-9:15, 11:15-13:15.
Перевод на русский язык будет.
Подношение свободное.
Организатор: Рипа Казахстан
Регистрация по ссылке: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zx0...t?usp=drivesdk

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2020)

----------

